# Finally Updated My Workbench Video to address WHY I Have an Adjustable Height Workbench



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

View on YouTube

Watch Video on YouTube

I designed my workbench in 2007 and I made a little video showing it go up and down for YouTube in 2010. That original video is embarrassingly outdated. By today's standards it is almost unwatchable!

I thought it was high time I made a new one. Besides using a much better camera, I made it a point to show HOW I actually use it.


High for power tools like routers
Even higher for detail work like marquetry and veneering
Low for hand planing, etc.
Even lower for glue ups and assembly jobs

I hope you like this.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## WoodwolfAtl (Jan 2, 2014)

Great video! Im enjoying the build so far


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

> Great video! Im enjoying the build so far
> 
> - WoodwolfAtl


I'm glad to hear that, thanks!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

That's one awesome bench, Charlie! Nice work!


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

> That s one awesome bench, Charlie! Nice work!
> 
> - Ripper70


Thanks man! BTW, I love your tag line from Vince Ricardo!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Fancy smancy bench. Way above my pay grade. Honestly, beautiful and a lot of thought put in it. Great video Charlie.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Thanks man! BTW, I love your tag line from Vince Ricardo!
> 
> - CharlieK


It's a rare individual who can appreciate that. I'll count you among them.

Just go with the flow, Charlie, just go with the flow.


----------

